# Baby pigeon suddenly not able to walk properly



## mirandaamelianatera (Mar 8, 2017)

I've taken in 4 baby pigeons about 2 weeks ago. They were living in the area outside apartments that are meant for the air-conditioning fan. My parents wanted to clean up the place which was filled with pigeon poop so they could ask someone to service the air-cond, so I had no choice but to bring them back. 2 of the babies were hatchlings when I found them, and the other 2 were about 1 week old. I let them live in a shoe box filled with wood chips (those used for hamsters) and feed them 3 times a day. I fed them oats (I made it pretty runny) and now I have stared feeding the 2 older ones small grains and seeds ( I do still feed them oats, but gradually reducing the amount).

Just yesterday, the youngest of the bunch died. It didnt have much appetite for a few days but I did make sure it ate until its crop was full. But sadly it died yesterday morning, and i still do not know the cause of its death. This morning the second youngest died.  It had been perfectly fine until yesterday night - still ate but was breathing a little heavily and did not move around as much as it usually did. My dad advised me to check on it again the next morning to see if it had gotten better but unfortunately it had died overnight.

Currently, I'm worrying about the remaining 2. The younger still seems to have problems walking even thought its almost 3 weeks old already. I dont think its splayed legs since only one of its leg has been sliding around. In addition, that leg slides forward when it tries to walk and not sidewards. So it manages to move itself by using its wings to drag itself across the ground when I let it out. As for the older one, it has been doing great right up until this morning. Up until now, it has been walking fine and could even chase me around for food. But when it was feeding time this morning, it was wobbly on its feet and used its wings to move itself forward. It claws also did not spread as wide as it used to, to support itself. (I'm not sure if you get what I mean but its 3 claws used spread evenly and widely when it walks, but now they seem to curl together.) What is wrong? Is it due to lack of calcium? Please advice. 

I'm really worried for these two. I hope they can grow up well because I intend to release them after they've grown up and can take care of themselves.

Lydia


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What are you feeding them? Oats arent very nutritious. Can you get kaytee exact or put defrosted peas in a blender?


----------



## mirandaamelianatera (Mar 8, 2017)

cwebster said:


> What are you feeding them? Oats arent very nutritious. Can you get kaytee exact or put defrosted peas in a blender?


For the older one, I'm feeding it oats in the morning and legumes in the afternoon and at night. I'm feeding the younger one oats in the morning and night, and legumes in the afternoon.

Yes I've heard of kaytee handfeeding exact but sadly, all the petshops I went to do not sell it. I saw on a website that oats can replace the kaytee exact in an emergency situation (since I couldnt find any kaytee exact) so I've been feeding them that. I could go shop for frosted peas this weekend and feed them. But do I still feed them legumes if I give them defrosted peas?

I've attached a picture of the legumes (I got them from a petshop) and a photo of my remaining 2 pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they need calcium and vitamin D3, but also the food could be too watered down and they aren't getting enough nutrition. They should be getting bird vitamins, as the one with the foot curling could also be a vitamin deficiency. They need more than oats. An emergency situation just means you can give oats till you get something better. 

How are you feeding them. The other 2 may have aspirated, by the food going down the wrong tube.

The one who can't walk sounds like he has a splayed leg. It is easier to fix, the younger the bird is when you tape the legs. They are more likely to get that if kept on a slippery surface, or aren't getting calcium/vit D3, or both. The legs need to be brought into the right position and taped with a tape that won't pull on his skin when removed. The younger the better, as their bones are growing fast at that age, and can be fixed fairly easily before they harden that way. Also because it is easier when they aren't trying to get around.

Can you post pictures of the babies? How he is holding the leg?


----------



## mirandaamelianatera (Mar 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, they need calcium and vitamin D3, but also the food could be too watered down and they aren't getting enough nutrition. They should be getting bird vitamins, as the one with the foot curling could also be a vitamin deficiency. They need more than oats. An emergency situation just means you can give oats till you get something better.
> 
> How are you feeding them. The other 2 may have aspirated, by the food going down the wrong tube.
> 
> ...


I'm going to get frozen peas and feed it to them after defrosting like what @cwebster has advised. Currently I'm feeding them using a bottle (will post picture below). 

I've tried to tape the legs as you advised (picture below), is what I've done alright? I dont dare to used band aid or average tape as I'm afraid it will pull on the skin when I'm removing it. I'm also posting a picture of the one with the splayed leg before correction below. I cant really tell if its splayed leg because its leg tends to stick out towards the front instead of to the side. But this only happens when I let it out to walk on our cement ground. When its inside the nest its leg doesnt stick out at all. 

As for the older one, I think its just not getting enough nutrients. Will post pic below.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That wrapping won't work. It needs to be firm. Not soft and loose like that. Just wrap a layer of gauze around the leg before taping. Or you can even do it with band aids. Put the telfa part of the band aid against the leg, and tape the 2 sticky ends together, to make a tail, which goes toward the other leg. Now put the other band aid on the second leg, and pull the legs together into the right position, then tape the 2 sticky ends to the tail that you made with the other band aid. It also has to go up higher on the legs.
The legs should be pulled in like this.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/splayleg.htm


----------

